# How pregnant am I



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi

I got a BFP on Monday and am wondering how pregnant am I?  I had ET on Saturday 27th May, with Frozen embryos which were thawed on Thursday 25th May, these embryos were frozen on day 1.

I am confused how to work out how far on I am

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, I would think you are about 5 weeks, but you'd be best ringing the clinic to get a more accurate gestation, as they will be more used to working the dates after that.


----------

